# XHP70 crude test



## HugeOne (Mar 9, 2015)

I got a XHP70 N2 bin ad made some quick testing. (In 6V configuration)

-Soldered the heat pad to 1/8 square copper tube.
-Built a crude lux meter with a LLS-05A linear light sensor
-Ran the test with icy water cooling.

Here's the data:











The 1/8 copper tube is a bit narrow for the heat pad, next, I will solder the LED on three 1/8" tube side to side so the + and - pads are sinking heat as well.

-Hugo


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks good to 5 amps.
but if you need a burst capability, then 7.5 amps is nice.


----------



## HugeOne (Mar 11, 2015)

Made a better heat-sink:






And the results:






Pushed the LED to 10A, the heat-sink topped at 32C and Vf was 7.28V

Theses preliminary tests look good for my next project:





-Hugo


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the results.

It's always great to see what you come up with.

I haven't heard of too many other compact 140,000 lumen LED light setups latey.:twothumbs

Looking forward to seeing more progress on this project.


----------



## HugeOne (Apr 9, 2015)

Cooling bed


----------



## Mr. Tone (Apr 10, 2015)

^
wow, that's some sweet heatsinking you got there :naughty:


----------



## IMSabbel (Apr 13, 2015)

Pretty cool. How are you going to power that array?


----------



## Hoop (Apr 21, 2015)

Might be using dielectric fluid so that the pipes themselves are the conductors.


----------



## HugeOne (Aug 4, 2015)

IMSabbel said:


> Pretty cool. How are you going to power that array?



I modify a 6S lipo 80A brushed speed controller.



> Might be using dielectric fluid so that the pipes themselves are the conductors.



Yes, deionized water.

-Hugo


----------



## m.pille.led (Aug 4, 2015)

Uauu!! great!
very sweet and nice set up!
Can I ask for what you need 140.000lumens? or just for testing?
Anyways great!
I love the Xhp! have a Xhp70 my self


----------



## HugeOne (Aug 5, 2015)

m.pille.led said:


> Uauu!! great!
> very sweet and nice set up!
> Can I ask for what you need 140.000lumens? or just for testing?
> Anyways great!
> I love the Xhp! have a Xhp70 my self



See here

-Hugo


----------



## Camo5 (Aug 5, 2015)

How goes your supercompact Searchlight? :3


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 2, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## HugeOne (Oct 3, 2015)

Project was on hold for the flying season but recently looked back in it. I purchased some graphite thermal interface material to even the heat of the tubes and attach a heat-sink to the whole thing.
Need to buy 24 XHP70 which not cheap.

-Hugo


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 5, 2015)

24x XHP70? WOW, cannot wait!


----------



## agnelucio (Oct 6, 2015)

140,000lm EDC light.

NOICE!


----------

